# Best Muskie Catching Months by Lake in Ohio, 2003



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Copy/Paste from the Ohio Husky Musky message board.

Barry 

http://pub6.dream-tools.net/tools/messageview.mv?view+ohiohuskiemuskieclub+4015+index


> Alum Creek
> July, 53 caught 35.57% of total caught in 2003
> August, 33 caught 22.15% of total caught in 2003
> Thats 57.72% were caught in these two months.
> ...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I was going to take a stab at it and say July and August. I wouldn't have been to far off base  All you musky men out there, what lake do you rate #1 in our state. I've often heard it is Leesville, but reports out of Alum are getting better and better, are they not? THE CATKING !!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great info!

I have been wanting to give muskie hunting a shot this year. That is very interesting info. I am going to get me one this summer. 

You can add this to the data. Whatever month I catch my next muskie in will be the month where 100% of my catches came from.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

statistically, Leesville is #1 and Clear Fork is #2
these lakes give up more lunge than any others in the state. Mainly good numbers in these lakes with a decent population of big'uns.
For trophy class musky, Piedmont and Salt Fork might be better.
EH


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Trophy Class, Don't forget about Berlin. That lake is very underlooked fo its muskie fishing.


----------

